# Sarah Lombardi - Arrives at Kaufhaus Jahn for Riani fashion show at Mercedes Benz Fashion Week in Berlin 17.01.2017 (10x)



## ddd (18 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## disiv (18 Jan. 2017)

Huch. Was ist denn das für ein Sack? Fashion Week...


----------



## dante_23 (18 Jan. 2017)

merkwürdiges outfit.... davon abgesehen, so umwerfend wie immer


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Jan. 2017)

war sie bei der Altkleidersammlung?


----------



## MetalFan (18 Jan. 2017)

:thx: dir!


----------



## Ichsconwieder (18 Jan. 2017)

Hauptsache Alessio gehts gut 

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## stuftuf (18 Jan. 2017)

das rumgezicke zur Zeit nervt, aber nette Optik!


----------



## sprudl (18 Jan. 2017)

Klasse Bilder, :thx:schön!


----------



## Ordell Robbie (21 Jan. 2017)

dankeschön für sarah


----------



## Bowes (21 Jan. 2017)

*Vielen Dank für Sarah.*


----------



## Death Row (21 Jan. 2017)

Wundervoll! :drip:


----------



## trotteltrottel (21 Jan. 2017)

danke schön!


----------



## ax-al (25 Jan. 2017)

Auch wenn sie zur Zeit nervt, danke schön.


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2017)

muahahahaha


----------



## Lamour (25 März 2018)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Leglover20 (25 März 2018)

sehr hübsch anzusehen die Sarah


----------



## sly1893 (26 März 2018)

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## wallander (17 Feb. 2019)

Nette Sarah


----------



## frank63 (17 Feb. 2019)

Danke schön für Sarah.


----------



## tschery1 (17 Feb. 2019)

Dieses Outfit passt gar nicht, sorry!


----------



## trotteltrottel (17 Feb. 2019)

danke schön


----------



## mastercardschei (18 Feb. 2019)

Danke für die Bilder der lieben.


----------



## Maschello (21 Feb. 2019)

Danke tolle Bilder


----------



## weazel32 (21 Feb. 2019)

Sarah muss noch erwachsen werden


----------



## gonzo21 (14 Apr. 2019)

vielen dank. hoffe es gibt irgendwann mal mehr von ihr zu sehn


----------



## guds99 (14 Apr. 2019)

die ist echt sexy


----------



## Blankstaar (15 Apr. 2019)

wow :thx: :thx:


----------



## zortrack (1 Juni 2020)

wunderhübsch:thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## aloha (3 Juni 2020)

Hmm das Outfit ....sehr komisch aber sie ist trotzdem wunderschön


----------



## Thunderhawk (12 Juni 2020)

Schöne Bilder von Sarah, :thx: :thumbup: .


----------



## fredel (12 Juni 2020)

Danke für Sarah


----------



## clark8 (22 Sep. 2021)

Schöne Bilder, vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## ozzy777 (11 Jan. 2022)

sehr hübsch, danke


----------



## Jacky0409 (3 Apr. 2022)

Danke für Sarah


----------

